# A New Born Enters The World!



## MarkK (2/8/14)

I have been busy in labour since 3am, heaving, breathing and pushing to give life to this stunning lady!

I would like you to please welcome Anna (Kornikova) to the vape world!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## MurderDoll (2/8/14)

Wow! 
Freaking awesome! 
Congrats bud! 
She looks epic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (2/8/14)

hehe thanks @MurderDoll


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Well done, Sir. Enjoy her.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chop007 (2/8/14)

Absolutely stunning, it was a labor of love. I thought I would see some blue carbon fiber with a red carbon fiber door? Only jokes, that looks absolutely stunning my friend. Well done on pushing through all the boundaries and coming out on top, you sir are a true vaping legend of note.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

wow just freaking wow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (2/8/14)

Yours is next sir  I'm sorry I pushed this one in, I am meeting my turning and engineering buddy tonight and really wanted him to see this example  Its going to be of great benefit 

Yours will start forming on Saturday  ETA: some time in the week  


Thank you all for your compliments  Keeps me going  

Wood is comming after Chop's & Vape mob sx


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Well done @MarkK

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (2/8/14)

awesome stuff dude, just awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Wow! Congrats @MarkK 
Looks very colourful!
So unusual

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/14)

Well done @MarkK that really does look pretty spectacular, if that doesn't get people's attention then nothing will!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

That looks "Tick as Sits" to quote @devdev here 

Awesome job. Need more detail pics..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (3/8/14)

hehe thanks @BumbleBee, @Silver and @Alex 

I will try put up some nice pics at some point  my cameras are unfortunately not soo hot right now


----------



## MarkK (6/8/14)

@Chop007 

Your battery solution is causing delays... she will be tested with me in the field today but it seems like I might need to change design just a little on the holder  

Can you handle another day or 2 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/8/14)

Loving this. 
The button looks awesome!


----------



## MarkK (6/8/14)

@MurderDoll Its a waterproof button  
Has a really nice click to it ;D


----------



## BooRad (9/8/14)

How much are you asking for these by the way?


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

Asking 2k at the moment, but I am not selling yet, I need to perfect a battery solution for you guys first, as you will want to change battery's at some point  Planning a little some thing for the coming week. Chop will be the end user beta testing it so we can see how it handles the customer and then hopefully I will be ready to start sending some out


----------



## BooRad (9/8/14)

Cool, because I would think that I would like to own a dual 18650 sx350 for that all day 50 watt (or a fair chunk of the day at least)


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

Dual you say  Noted sir,
This is unfortunately the thing i am noticing at the moment, each user has a specific requirement from their mod. so trying to meet all is turning a little stressful lol  
the boxes i have used so far cannot fit 2 18650's so the size of the mod will increase over all (Slightly thicker in width or breadth) and there have been many comments on the size of my boxes, even though they are basically Hana size lol. My boxes are lighter then the hana's and look nicer in my opinion but hey the customer is always right ?  lol 

Do you have large hands ? will it look right in your hand? 
I have seen some larger boxes I could attempt a dual build with  again i just need to sort out a solid battery solution thats not going to fall to bits in your hands or just feel crappy etc


----------



## Chef Guest (9/8/14)

Looking great man! Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BooRad (9/8/14)

I can imagine that it's a nightmare dealing with all the unique needs for every customer, but I guess that is what sets your boxes apart from the slew of other (no offensive but due to reality of mass manufacturing) cheaper devices. Which I think is a difficult yet great model to follow.

I'm fairly sure the sx350 will fit in a hammond 1590b sized box nestled with two batteries, they manage this configuration with the naos raptor which is a huge chip? Granted this is a large sized box but by no means ridiculous to use. (note: only quoting hammond box as a reference size)



I feel your pain with obtaining 18650 battery sleds especially here in SA. I had the same problem and resorted to going for a lipo battery instead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BooRad (10/8/14)

But anyway I am rambling mostly for the sake of discussion because I enjoy these kinds of projects.

You keep doing your thing because you are clearly doing it well! Create a design you personally enjoy to use and I'm sure people will love it just as much!


----------



## Cat (10/8/14)

BooRad said:


> ...I feel your pain with obtaining 18650 battery sleds especially here in SA. I had the same problem and resorted to going for a lipo battery instead.


 
DX or digikey? .....fasttech?


----------



## MarkK (10/8/14)

Cat said:


> DX or digikey? .....fasttech?


time and money  I have not imported to save cost lol  Already way up there on amount spent to make this happen  but i might have too

@BooRad Thanks dude! This community deserves awesome devices and it has kept me building to provide  ! 
Thanks for rambling  I love others opinions  It broadens one' perspective on life.

I have been chilling out but into next week chops box will be reborn, I am not happy with it yet!

@Chef Guest Thanks dude~! You were not lying when you said it requires allot of hard work to get these done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest (11/8/14)

Your commitment to making it happen is awesome dude! 

Keep it up!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

www.marksmods.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

Thanks again @Chef Guest  Still AMPING on your wood  
@Yiannaki lolz  that would be pretty epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (11/8/14)

MarkK said:


> time and money  I have not imported to save cost lol  Already way up there on amount spent to make this happen  but i might have too


 
no,no. Believe me, you would pay 10x more from RS Components .za, for instance, than from DX or fasttech. Even digikey or mouser, + shipping, might not be more than RS Components (Jhb) + shipping to Cape Town. Check it out - if you need them, when you do need them. 

btw, i did once buy battery holders from RS and it was a hassle.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (11/8/14)

That is looking awesome @MarkK! Can't wait for @Chop007 to get his so we can steal it from him haha.

Seriously impressed with how far they have progressed in such a short time man.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (11/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Thanks again @Chef Guest  Still AMPING on your wood
> @Yiannaki lolz  that would be pretty epic


It's coming bro. Probably pretty soon too. Almost everything is in place to get going!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007 (11/8/14)

MarkK said:


> time and money  I have not imported to save cost lol  Already way up there on amount spent to make this happen  but i might have too
> 
> @BooRad Thanks dude! This community deserves awesome devices and it has kept me building to provide  !
> Thanks for rambling  I love others opinions  It broadens one' perspective on life.
> ...


Awesome, dude, thanks for all your work my brother, since chatting with you, something that once seemed easy is evidently rather challenging. I never knew it was so complex. It gives me a new appreciation for our devices and for the men and woman behind these creations. Thanks for your awesome vibe and for pushing forward. I look forward to seeing Spiderman alive and throwing the vapor. 

P.S. Take your time dude,art cannot be rushed. You inspire us greatly.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

wow, just wow...

I am speachless you guys !! Thank you all! 

@Cat Thanks for the advice! I am going to have to make a plan here lol


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (11/8/14)

@MarkK come by soon so we can try it out on the Tobh again with the new adapters!


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

will do  @Nimbus_Cloud We can hit that thing with 50W and see what happens


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (11/8/14)

MarkK said:


> will do  @Nimbus_Cloud We can hit that thing with 50W and see what happens


We already know...Silver in the corner for half an hour hahaha.


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

Haha 18mg craft vapour @ 50W will do that to a guy


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

Mark, google and check DX first, then fasttech. (i did. i was looking at dual holders. Can't remember whether that is what you're doing or it was just what someone said.)

PS: You might want to bear in mind, if you get to ordering, that DX is known for sometimes taking few weeks to ship orders.

Have you seen the one on ECF where the guy used a Soshine charger, dual bays, for the mod box? When i first saw it, i didn't know the box was actually the charger - i thought it was quite a nice-looking box, although plastic. Very long thread, i can't remember what it..what the topic is, but his mod was the first couple pages, then i looked at the last two pages - hundreds of pages..i think it was hundreds, maybe it was 50-something, and it had nothing to do with his.
Also there, the batteries he used...a new LG 18650, 30A and over 2000 mAh, ebay link but not currently listed, not easy to get.. There are others with very similar part number available but not high mAh. And he used VTC3. (i wondered why, why not VTC4.)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

Thanks again @Cat  I will check deal x and see 

I have not seen the soshine box mod  Sounds epic though haha quite the creative way of doing it 

At the moment I am using VTC5's so thats 2600mah and also 30Amp , do you think I should be using some thing else? 
I think a VTC5 will meet customers needs? 

Hmm dual sx box!
Want so bad


----------



## Cat (12/8/14)

yeah when i saw him recommending VTC3, i checked the date of the post - but it was January 2014, so surely VTC4 was around then.
i'll find the thread and link it here - it might be an easier way for me to find it again; i want to read some more, see what else there is there in it. 

PS:  gotta love it

Raptor Flip-Top VV Mod with 20A, 120W dc/dc converter...


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

lol that looks quite sexy actually lol


----------



## MarkK (5/9/14)

Just another addition to the family ;D 

Meet Apple !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (5/9/14)

Awesome bro 
Im 'sketchingup' alittle something too, cant wait hold it in my hands


----------

